# Help me with Rapidshare



## rfanquee (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have some issue with rapidshare.com ...
This morning I opened up my computer and found that my IP cannot access rapidshare.com ...
When I use IE7 to access "http://rapidshare.com/" , the URL changes to "res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll/dnserror.htm#http://rapidshare.com/"
In Mozilla, the browser suddenly turns to white and cannot even see the error message.
So I surfed with Safari and the error says, " The error was: unknown error (CFURLErrorDomain:302) "
I used Chrome and it says , "This webpage is not available.", The webpage at http://rapidshare.com/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address....

I have another computer at home and that one also cannot access saying "This Page cannot Be Accessed"

I can access rapidshare.com using ihide but cannot download the files. When I download and opened, I found that the file size is just small kilobytes.

Please help me everyone and instruct me what to do .... 

Rgds,

RFQ


----------



## Avtar (Sep 21, 2008)

Tried clearing your cookies and restarting the system? This happens sometimes with me as well, the problem usually resolves itself after a restart or after a couple of hours.


----------



## rfanquee (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you Avtar .. I will try ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/752184-help-me-rapidshare.html

Please do not duplicate post.


----------

